

Use Espresso v2.0 for Android App Development and Testing - RuG274
http://instantdevices.com/testdroid/9239/how-to-use-espresso-v2-0-with-testdroid-cloud-devices

======
kallesverige
The new Espresso is a great improvement compared to v1. The thing that I like
the most in Espresso is the general speed of it: no other framework is as fast
as this one.

